

Libya, a Seventh-Tier Problem for America - gatsby
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2011/03/libya-a-seventh-tier-problem-for-america/72760/

======
bartonfink
Interesting analysis, but I'm not sure whether I think that any problems in
the Middle East quite compare to the problems the US faces at home.

